# Patent: New EF-M zoom lenses from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 9, 2018)

> Japan Patent Application 2018173487 shows a bunch of different optical formulas for new EF-M zoom lenses.
> *Lenses included in the patent:*
> 
> EF-M 15-130mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## nchoh (Nov 9, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



A 18-200 and 15-130 would be a great addition to the 55-200. I am quite sure Canon would make these 2 as they maintain the dominant M line.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 9, 2018)

We need something like the 15-85 EF-S lens. With great optics and build quality.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 10, 2018)

The EF-M 32 is the only lens for my EOS M50 I bought with strong confidence that this is a lens I like - the 18-55 was with the original (EDIT: EF-M(bullshit)) EOS M and I bought the EF-M 22 because I wanted a brighter lens but 18-55 is IQ wise o.k. but not stellar and the 22 is IQ wise good but the wrong focal length for me as a one-lens-solution. There is a good chance that 18-55 and 22 will go away soon but the 32 will stay.

An EF-M 15-60* f/4* IS would be the 2nd lens I would buy with full intention to use and keep it (if IQ is at least good ... excellent). So it is a pity for me that we maybe see a lot of f/x.y - z.a zooms for EF-M but no fixed max aperture versions!


----------



## Woody (Nov 10, 2018)

Was disappointed with the current EF-M 18-150 lens as it's prone to flare. Hoping the new versions have better performance in this aspect.


----------



## mirage (Nov 10, 2018)

Woody said:


> Was disappointed with the current EF-M 18-150 lens as it's prone to flare. Hoping the new versions have better performance in this aspect.



lol. Some flares when sun is in frame are no problem for 99,9% of buyers of this lens I'd guess.


----------



## mirage (Nov 10, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> There is a good chance that 18-55 and 22 will go away soon but the 32 will stay.


EF-M 18-55 has gone away alrready (unfortunately "replaced" by sub-par 15-45).
EF-M 22/2.0 will (hopefully) stay for many more years. Don't see any reason why Canon should/would discontinue it.
If anything, they will hopefully extend the prime lineup to longer FLs, like a 50/1.8 IS STM and even more importantly a short tele prime around 75 to 85mm f/ 2.0 to 2.4 IS STM - whatever is possible withing EF-M size conventions. 



mb66energy said:


> An EF-M 15-60* f/4* IS would be


a lens I'd also buy.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 10, 2018)

mirage said:


> EF-M 18-55 has gone away alrready (unfortunately "replaced" by sub-par 15-45).
> EF-M 22/2.0 will (hopefully) stay for many more years. Don't see any reason why Canon should/would discontinue it.
> If anything, they will hopefully extend the prime lineup to longer FLs, like a 50/1.8 IS STM and even more importantly a short tele prime around 75 to 85mm f/ 2.0 to 2.4 IS STM - whatever is possible withing EF-M size conventions.
> 
> ...



I was not precise: 18-55 and 22 will go away FROM MY BAG ... yes the 18-55 is gone from market while beeing very o.k. and shurely the 22 2.0 will stay because it is THE compact-APS-C-moderate-wide-angle-package component in Canon land and maybe unique - especially with the old EOS M.

15-60 4.0: So two would buy it - divide the engineering cost by two ... o.k. the equivalent of a very very complete FF set with 20 lenses including TS and big whites


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 13, 2018)

The 18-200mm sounds real sweet.
This would be my one lens.
If wider were needed my current EF-S 10-18mm covers that in a light compact package.


----------

